# Native wasps (not just yellowjackets)



## Hogback Honey

How cool, thanks for sharing. I've been wondering about the various wasps I see around my place, you've got some nice pictures there. I've put your page in my 'favorites'


----------



## Kuro

Thanks a lot, very fascinating. The other day I thought lots of honey bees were working on ivy flowers but actually they were all wasp-like insects. All I could tell was they were not yellow jackets. I’ll take a closer look next time!


----------



## Hogback Honey

I will have to get some pictures next year. I've 2 different kinds of yellow jacket looking wasps. Some have more yellow on them, and some are a bit smaller, still yellow and black, but with a different pattern on their heads. Also saw a beautiful Hawk Wasp last year. I usually see Bald Faced Hornets, but this year did not see a one. Last year watched a Bald Faced Hornet catch and eat, a yellowjacket, really cool to see.


----------



## Phoebee

In June, 2016, _Wonderful West Virginia Magazine_ published a 2-page spread of a wasp covered in pollen. The photograph is credited to Josh Shackleford. This critter has wallowed in pollen, and we have started using in in talks to the public about pollinators other than honey bees.

http://www.wonderfulwv.com/SiteCollectionImages/Gallery/Jun16/June_2016_1.jpg

I try not to neglect the other pollinators when taking my pictures. Much as I love our cute little honeys, the natives are important, and interesting if you take the time to learn their roles, and relationships to their often specialized floral partners.


----------



## Phoebee

I managed to catch this Thread-Waisted wasp with prey. Sounds like this is the kind of critter our OP likes.


----------

